# Zebra Tilapia Lifespan?



## hunnskyy (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi all,
I am new to the site and new to keeping my own freshwater aquarium. However, I want to ask; whats the average life span of the Zebra Tilapia/Buttikoferi ? I want to know because my mom has one that she got in December of 1986 ... thats right, he (or she??) is 26 years old. I wouldn't believe it if I hadn't lived with her myself. His name is Clint Fishwood and he was given to us after my sister was in a bad car accident and could no longer care for pets. She was in a coma and had brain damage. She's fine now but doesnt remember when she got the fish so we dont know how old he was when we got him but he was, of course, much smaller then. He has always lived in the same tank. Don't know how big it is gallon-wise but measures 36 in. L X 12 1/2 in. W X 16 in. H. Been fed once a week since i can remember. Was also once, literally, in the jaws of my cat! I can tell that story if anyone is interested...So is it a world record or is this normal??
Thanks for any resonse!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Probably a female, as a male would be around 14-15" now... That is a pretty long-lifespan for certain. Not sure if it is a record. I have some Synodontis catfish that I picked up in 1981 still.


----------

